# Another new girl



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everybody,

Me and my dh have been ttc for nearly 7 yrs. We started to have investigations done about 5 yrs ago but then we stopped due to personal problems (I am from the states and a few of my family members were really ill so I became severely depressed--- they are okay now, by the way).  After battling depression, we decided we should start looking into things again.  That was one and a half years ago.  We were ref to St James in Leeds and I was diagnosed with PCOS and dh with low count.  I was on clomid for 3 mos at 100mg but nothing came of it.  We have just got our appt through with the nurse consultant (on Sept 30th) so we can start our first attempt at IVF.  It is so great to have found this site.  It makes you understand that it is not only you and takes away a lot of the concerns.
All the best to you all.

xxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi harts

welcome to ff

i'm at jimmy's in leeds too, everyone is so nice and friendly there, good luck with ivf hun

luv pam xxx


----------



## Viv R (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi there
I am also new to this board and have just had my second appointment at the priory. I am learning a lot by visiting this site and how the whole fertility system works. 
I have just had some blood tests and my husband has been diagnosed with zero sperm count. He has to go for another test, then a urine test to check for retrograde.
I am still learning to find my way around this site.
Thanks

Viv


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Viv

Welcome to the site

I am sure you will soon find your way around the site, if you get stuck at all just give myself, Tony or one of the mods a shout and we will try and help you out.

Good luck with everything

Mel

x x


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Pam,

Thanks for the welcome and the wishes of good luck.  Yeah, so far the staff at Jimmy's seem quite good. This site is amazing. Everyone is great. Hope everything is okay with you.  xxx

Hi Viv,

this site is great isn't it?  Everyone is soooo friendly. When is your next appt?  Mine is only just over two wks away now and am excited and nervous at the same time. Better take the dogs out for a walk now (they are looking at me and making me feel guilty! ) Take care. xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Harts 

Welcome to ff goodluck with your appointment on the 30th

love lilly xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Viv 

Welcome to ff hope to chat soon 

love lily xxx


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanx lily!!

xxx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Harts
Welcome to the site. Ive also just joined and Im finding it a great help... especially when I get so emotional the support has been amazing. Im often crying and typing at the same time then I usually have cheered up by the time Ive logged off ...
Lots of luck with your IVF... Deborah


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Deborah,

thanx so much. I know what you mean. Are you having any treatment at the moment?

Take care

xxx


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Lily,  didn't notice that you were having IVF soon too. GOOD LUCK.  Fingers crossed for you hun!

xxx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Harts- havent started treatment yet. Been told we need ICSI. We live in London and will see two clinics and then make a decision. Ive also suffered from depression in the past and the last few months Ive  been doing really well. Now with the fertility problems Im just feeling so emotional and will need to see how we'll be able to cope with this.
How have you been coping emotionally? ANy good tips?


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Deborah,

Trying to overcome depression when you are so desperate to have a family is really tough.  I have been taking kickboxing classes for the past year and that has really helped.  My dh goes too so it is great because I can really let out all of my frustrations on him!  Of course, I will have to stop soon due to treatment.  Writing helps.  If I get really down, I tend to write journal entries, stories or poems (none of which are publishable but they all serve a purpose).  Also my dogs are fantastic!  They seem to know when I am down and come to me for cuddles! (and then drag me out for a walk).  I think the best thing that you can do is think of an activity that you always wanted to do and find somewhere to do it . It could be a physical activity or maybe a class that you have always wanted to take. You will meet new friends there too.  At my lowest, I couldn't even go outside. I was scared of everything.  I had a nurse come to see me in my home.  I am still amazed that I was like that only a few years ago!  If you need any help at all, I will be here.  Take care, hun. xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Harts & Viv,

Welcome to FF!  

Wishing you both lots of luck with your journey's.

Laine x


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Thanx for the well wishes!  It is great to be a part of such a great site!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

why dont you gals come join us on the inbetweenie thread called chitter chatters we would love to chat to you

love
suzie aka olive x


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks Olive,
Hope to chat soon.

xxx


----------

